# URUGUAY - Stadium and Arena Development News



## Igor Munarim (Oct 16, 2009)

Autodromo Victor Borrat Fabini (EL Pinar) (Autódromo del Pinar/Montevideo)


----------



## sana14may (May 29, 2012)

Really nice.


----------



## sana14may (May 29, 2012)

ooo wow


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

*Estadio Centenario*


----------



## kevien1984 (Apr 7, 2013)

Autodromo Victor Borrat Fabini 
_________________
Ban can ho happy valley | can ho hoang anh thanh binh | can ho phu hoang anh |


----------



## dadanggeber (Apr 10, 2013)

wow amazing picture


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Club Atlético Peñarol - Under construction stadium*








Source: campeondelsiglo.com










Thread in the Uruguayan Forum

Thread in the Latin Forum

*Estadio Gran Parque Central - Home of Nacional de Football*









Project for this stadium:


















Thread in the Urugayan Forum

Thread in the Latin Forum


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

The Peñarol Athletic Club has tried and failed to get their own stadium for nearly _eight decades_. The first plan for a stadium was presented in _1933_, but since that time, they have have no choice but to use Estadio Centenario for nearly every game. The existing Estadio Cantador Dalmani is impossible to expand and hasn't been approved as a league ground for years. The securing of a bank loan in 2013 made possible the latest attempt at creating a home stadium for Peñarol.


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Campeón del Siglo*

*Location:* Montevideo, Uruguay
*Capacity:* 40,005
*Local team:* CA Peñarol (property)













































Source
​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Domingo Burgueño Miguel*

*Location:* Maldonado, Uruguay
*Capacity:* 25,000
*Local Teams:* Deportivo Maldonado, CA Atenas









Source









Source​








Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Atilio Paiva Olivera*

*Location:* Rivera, Uruguay
*Capacity:* 27.135
*Local teams:* Frontera Rivera FC (Uruguayan 3rd Division); Rivera local teams
*Built for the 1995 Copa America*



























Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Parque Artigas*

*Location:* Paysandú, Uruguay
*Capacity:* 25,000
*Local team:* Paysandú Selection
*Built for the 1995 Copa America*


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Charrúa*

*Capacity:* 14,000
*Location:* Montevideo
*Local team:* Uruguay Rugby Federation

Refurbished for 2018 FIFA U17 womens World Cup



































Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Antel Arena*
*Location:* Montevideo, Uruguay
*Capacity:* 15,000
*Open:* November, 2018


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Campeón del Siglo*

*Location:* Montevideo, Uruguay
*Capacity:* 40,005
*Local team:* Peñarol









Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Centenario*
*Location:* Montevideo, Uruguay
*Capacity:* 76,609









Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Gran Parque Central*
*Location:* Montevideo, Uruguay
*Capacity:* 34,000
*Local team:* Club Nacional de Football

Ampliation and new suites Updates: 












































Source and more photos









Source | Zoom​


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Estadio Gran Parque Central*











































If you want to see a lot of Stadiums pictures , Please visit below URL.


cafe.daum.net/stade/URUGUAY


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Profesor Alberto Suppici*

*Location:* Colonia del Sacramento, Colonia Department
*Local Team:* Plaza Colonia
*Capacity:* 15,000
*Open:* 1977









Source









Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

In the next page I will post more photos of uruguayan stadiums and arenas.


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Domingo Burgueño Miguel*

*Location:* Maldonado, Maldonado Dapartment
*Capacity:* 22,000
*Local teams*: Deportivo Maldonado, Atenas de San Carlos
*Open:* 1994
_Venue at 2018 FIFA U-17 Women's World Cup_









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Luis Franzini*

*Location:* Montevideo
*Capacity:* 18,000
*Local team:* Defensor Sporting
*Open:* 1963









Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Raúl Goyenola*

*Location:* Tacuarembó, Tacuarembó Department
*Capacity:* 9,000
*Local team:* Tacuarembó F.C.
*Open:* 1955









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Jardines del Hipódromo*
Oficial name: _Estadio Jardines del Hipódromo María Mincheff de Lazaroff_

*Location:* Montevideo
*Capacity:* 18,000
*Local team:* Danubio F.C.
*Open:* 1957









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Uruguay Primera División Stadiums 2019*


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Top 10 Biggest Stadiums in Uruguay*


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Luis Tróccoli*

*Location:* Montevideo
*Capacity:* 25,000
*Local team:* C.A. Cerro
*Open:* 1964














Source









Source









Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Atilio Paiva Olivera*

*Location:* Rivera, Rivera Department
*Capacity:* 27,135
*Local team:* Frontera Rivera, local teams
*Open:* 1927 | *Renovated:* 1995









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Parque Alfredo Víctor Viera*

*Location:* Montevideo
*Capacity:* 15,000
*Local team:* Montevideo Wanderers FC
*Open:* 1933









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Juventud Parque Artigas*

*Location:* Las Piedras, Canelones Department
*Capacity:* 12,000
*Local team:* Juventud Las Piedras
*Open:* 2008









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio José Pedro Damiani*

*Location:* Montevideo
*Capacity:* 12,000
*Local team:* Peñarol (reserves)
*Open:* 1916 | *Renovated:* 1997


















Source









Source









Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Municipal Doctor Mario Sobrero*

*Location:* Rocha, Rocha Department
*Capacity:* 10,000
*Local team:* Rocha FC
*Open:* 1955









Source









Source









Source


















Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Complejo Rentistas*

*Location:* Montevideo
*Capacity:* 10,600
*Local team:* CA Rentistas
*Open:* 1998









Source



























Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Municipal Parque Liebig's*

*Location:* Fray Bentos, Río Negro Department
*Capacity:* 10,000
*Local team:* -
*Open:* 1960









Source









Source









Source









Source


















Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Municipal Arquitecto Antonio Eleuterio Ubilla*

*Location:* Melo, Cerro Largo Department
*Capacity:* 9,000
*Local team:* Cerro Largo FC
*Open:* 1960














Source









Source









Source​


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

*Estadio Silvestre Octavio Landoni*

*Location:* Durazno, Durazno Department
*Capacity:* 8,000
*Local team:* -
*Open:* 1952 | *Renovated:* 2019














Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------

